# Upload ebooks from Mac to Kindle



## Frassjo (Mar 8, 2011)

I have tried to use Adobe Digital Edition and Calibre to upload ebooks I have borrowed from my Library and downloaded to my MacBookPro.  No luck.  Any suggestions that mere mortals can understand/implement.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not really other than to suggest Google "apprentice Alfs blog" and see where that leads you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

While I don't use Calibre myself, I am under the impression that Adobe Digital Editions files are usually copy protected. . . .which means they are not readily convertible to a format compatible with Kindle -- with any program.

If they are NOT copy protected, conversion should be possible. . . .I'm sure someone familiar with the program will show up before long and be able to provide some more useful pointers.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Kindle doesn't support library ebooks. If library ebook support is important to you, you should not have gotten a Kindle. Look into a Nook or Sony instead.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

On the plus side, you could read your library book on your Macbook.... but no, the Kindle does not have any library book support.


----------

